# Correct cat conformation?



## Zephyriddle (Mar 28, 2012)

I was wondering about this the other day. I know pure breds would have a breed standard in regards to conformation, but in the world of domestics, what would the ideal conformation be? I'm a dog person and participate in dog shows, so I'm familiar with what a well put together dog looks like. Even in mixed breeds it's easy to see if a dog is roach backed, straight in the rear, had a short upper arm, etc, and all of these things can impact how the dog moves and functions. But what about cats? I see a huge difference in build between Tessa and Percy but really don't know which would be more correct in terms of function. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Since the *American Shorhair* is really the domestic cat with refinement--a well balanced strong and muscular cat, and when viewed from behind the legs should be parallel and straight (no cow hocks). Check out the following two websites:

Breed Profile: The American Shorthair

Breed Standard of ASH: http://www.cfa.org/Portals/0/documents/breeds/standards/american-sh.pdf


----------

